# Sony NEX 5R ... Any views??



## Arno (Oct 1, 2013)

Just bought myself the Sony NEX 5R..

Anyone have this one, whats your views??

This is my first SLR, so looking fwd getting to grips with it


----------



## Kolia (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh they gona be mad for you calling that an SLR !!!!

Lol

Congrats on the purchase !


----------



## Arno (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, its better than my small little Lumix, and almost there..


----------



## Kolia (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes definitely !

A friend has a 5N and is looking to upgrade to the 7 series. 

Nice little camera.


----------

